# flower bud or new growth?



## noel (Jun 25, 2009)

my dend findlayanum stem is swelling and currently developing something...
is it flower bud or new growth?
here's the picture....









any comment is appreciated....


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 26, 2009)

Too early to tell for sure.. Keep it drier and it will produce buds..


----------

